# knucklehead hates Zoeller pumps



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:no::no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:laughing: No shortage of idiots on you tube... :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

That man doesn't deserve that pump. Somebody should take it away from him.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Love how people on youtube are ripping into him in the comments!
Here are a few of my favorites!

"Hmmmm Guess you are too dumb to know the hole is supposed to be there so the pump doesn't get air-locked.
Guess you were also too dumb to know that a check valve is needed.
Just another dumb plumbing video on you tube by someone that just doesn't know jack.﻿"
PlumbDum 10 hours ago

"you are a total moron....
you dont have a clue as to what you are talking about
do you work for the﻿ government??"
masterplumbermark 4 hours ago


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am sure he has a cross connection somewhere, too. Seems like the type to hook up a garden hose to a ortho weed killer bottle that screws on to the end of the hose.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> Love how people on youtube are ripping into him in the comments!
> Here are a few of my favorites!
> 
> "Hmmmm Guess you are too dumb to know the hole is supposed to be there so the pump doesn't get air-locked.
> ...


Some of the names of the recent people commenting look familar. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just posted but I kept it tame.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Probably the same idiot who returns an electric W/H back to Home Depot several times because he thinks the ones he's buying all have burnt out elements......:laughing:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

What a moron...I do like the smurf pajama pants at the end. Nice touch. The Zoeller M53 is a rock solid pump, actually all zoeller pumps are rock solid.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Every one of you who commented on this video, or has the capability to do so, click on the thumbs down and give it a negative rating.*


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *Every one of you who commented on this video, or has the capability to do so, click on the thumbs down and give it a negative rating.*


Just did it!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *Every one of you who commented on this video, or has the capability to do so, click on the thumbs down and give it a negative rating.*


I did it but what does it do ?


----------

